# Goldfish.



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

I was reading the beginner fish thread about what peoples first fishes were and a lot of people said goldfish. I never had a goldfish but I really want one. I like the little one (fantail?) that don't get as big as some of them. They say 30 gallons per fish. Do goldfish care if they are alone? WHat if I got a 35 gallon with really good filter (eheim canister and aquaclear hob and maybe even undergravel) with weekly waterchanges? Could I put maybe 2 or 3 fish in there?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Janz said:


> I was reading the beginner fish thread about what peoples first fishes were and a lot of people said goldfish. I never had a goldfish but I really want one. I like the little one (fantail?) that don't get as big as some of them. They say 30 gallons per fish. Do goldfish care if they are alone? WHat if I got a 35 gallon with really good filter (eheim canister and aquaclear hob and maybe even undergravel) with weekly waterchanges? Could I put maybe 2 or 3 fish in there?


Even fantails can get quite large, I have a 7" fantail that seems to be growing daily. In a 35 gallon tank I wouldn't reccomend any more then 2 quite honestly. I have an oranda that is nearing the 11 inch mark and a 12 inch ranchu. Don't bother with undergravel filters, they are a waste of money. Goldfish are very messy and need weekly gravel vacs. With extra filtration you could put three in there but you'd probally need to keep your eye on the nitrates and may have to do 2 water changes weekly. For 2 goldies in a 35 gallon I would go with no less then 350 gallons per hour (basically 10 times the amount of the tank) with 3 I'd go for more gph. As far as I can tell goldfish do not care if they are alone.

If you are really interested in goldfish and would like to buy from an amazing breeder I would reccomend you taking a ride to see Andrew Bridgemohan (The Fish Sempai) he is a goldfish breeder that has goldfish that range in price anywhere from Pet Store Prices and up. His crystal ranchu's are amazing, okay all of his fish are amazing. All of my goldfish are from Andrew, I'd never buy them from anywhere else.

http://www.fishsempai.com/

Its a bit of a drive but well worth it.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I'd also like to keep goldfish the "proper" way someday. The closest I came was 3 fancy goldfish in a 20 gallon. I know not ideal, but I had them for about 3 years before I gave them to a relative who was starting a 200 gallon goldfish species tank. 

I was checking out that link and wow, that guy has nice fish! Katalyst, what size tank do you have for your goldies and how many are in it?

Janz, please post pics if you decide to get some!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I have 7 in a 150 

One in a 20 gallon qt tank who I am very happy to report will be going back into his reg. tank soon. He bumped his eye on one of the filters and it was cloudy. 

And 3 have just gone into a 90 gallon but may come out to go into a 65 for about a year or two they are under 4 inches and could easily be okay with extra filtration. 

I'm going to be playing musical fish with them again soon in the near future. They are going to move into a 210 gallon and the 150 is going to become a river tank/panaque tank.  

Once you start with goldfish you'll be addicted, especially one's from Andrew some of his ryunkins are the size of dinner plates. Andrew is one of the nicest people I think I have ever met in my lifetime quite possibly. 

I have to visit him soon for some tosakins & jinkins.


----------



## Sormon (Jan 14, 2008)

*Wow*

Thanks Katalyst, you make my day with this guy (Andrew) and his fishes  
I just received a 39 gallon tank and next week i will start the thank preparations, in 2-3 weeks when the tank will be ready, i will visit Andrew.
What i saw on his website is unbelievably  .
I still have some questions mark in mind, if somebody can help me with suggestions i will really appreciate.
- What kind of *gravel / sand* i should use in Goldfish tank ?  
- What *plants* you will recommend me for this tank ?
Any information / pictures / links, about Goldfish Tank will be a + for me.
Thanks again.


----------

